# Help Lose the crate!



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Miles is now two years old. I would very much like to lose his crate.
> 
> Before you all start bashing me for having him in one anyway let me explain a few details. He is only in it while we are at work. And I am fortunate enought to work only 2 miles from my house. So I go home every day at lunch and let him out for an hour.
> At night we leave him out and he does just fine. But the two times we have tried leaving him out during the day he has destroyed stuff.
> Is there anything we can do to help him with the transition?


I don't think anyone should bash you for that. I would use a crate during the day as well if I could get my boys in it, lol....

I used to use one during the day when my dogs were little pups. Sometimes you just have to, and some dogs actually really love their crates.

Can you try leaving him in a small secluded area for a small amount of time. I would gradually work him up to longer amounts of time and see how he does when he is out.

I have to isolate my boys right now as well, because Bentley is still a chewer. I am hoping that will change as he gets older. He is only 1.

Good luck.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Miles is now two years old. I would very much like to lose his crate.
> 
> Before you all start bashing me for having him in one anyway let me explain a few details. He is only in it while we are at work. And I am fortunate enought to work only 2 miles from my house. So I go home every day at lunch and let him out for an hour.
> At night we leave him out and he does just fine. But the two times we have tried leaving him out during the day he has destroyed stuff.
> Is there anything we can do to help him with the transition?


I don't think that anyone would bash you for having him in the crate... We are all big advocates of crate training!  

That being said.... I think that starting small, like maybe just in a bathroom, or the kitchen with a baby gate to keep him in there would be the way to start....and then you can let him have more room if he does good with it....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yup - i love the "creeping space" method described above. don't even do it all day at first. may-be one day as you are getting ready to go back to work, block him off in the kitchen or the bathroom (lid down and tp removed! lol) so he's only "free" for a few hours.

it's a gradual thing. we did something similar when we were breaking Faith of the crate. we just let her free one day while we were at work and she was an angel. the next day i came home to two destroyed couch cushions.


the only time i get upset at people using a crate is when the dog is in there 18-20 hours a day.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Miles is now two years old. I would very much like to lose his crate.
> 
> Before you all start bashing me for having him in one anyway let me explain a few details. He is only in it while we are at work. And I am fortunate enought to work only 2 miles from my house. So I go home every day at lunch and let him out for an hour.
> At night we leave him out and he does just fine. But the two times we have tried leaving him out during the day he has destroyed stuff.
> Is there anything we can do to help him with the transition?


 
Miles' crate = security for him. When you are home, YOU = security for him. When he is left alone in the house loose, there is no security, and fear and frustration often manifests itself in destruction. I would try leaving him for a short period alone, in a rather contained area without items that he can destroy, with his crate there and the door left open. Gradually increase the area, leaving the crate there always with the door open, ultimately allowing him the entire house with the crate still available to him. Then try him with the crate door shut, maybe putting his bed next to it. See how he does this way for a while, and then when you are confident that he is comfortable, remove the crate entirely.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Good advice above! You might also wean him off of it? Go to 6 hours (maybe go home on a break and let him out, then crate again at lunch), then 4 etc. Or how about small random weekend training sessions to get him used to the idea that you could walk in any moment?


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Most dog trainers would tell you that a crate is were are dog wants to hang out, if you are not going tho be there. That is their home and safe place. Don't feel bad Moose is crated most of the day and he gets his multiple breaks durning the day. At night he is free to roam around the house and we always go for a walk. If one of us stays home from work than he gets a free play day. I love the crate he is safe and I don't have to worry about him while he is in there.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't leave mine uncrated until closer to three. I woldn't worry about using the crate - I think it's a great tool. You could try, however, transitioning to a dog-proof area such as behind a baby gate in the kitchen. I'd put the crate in there for his comfort, etc.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow we must be getting a bad reputation. I agree with the others that most here are proponents of crates not haters of it. Mine sleeps in a crate every night and in the garage every night so I'm way more awful than you. Her door is open but as others have mentioned she actually prefers her crate. I don't plan on ever getting rid of it. Of course I understand if you have it in the house and are getting tired of it or it's in the way. I would follow the others advice and due short time periods maybe in smaller areas. Daisy has a bed that is her inside "safe" place if you will. Still takes up some room but not nearly as much and you can find pretty decent looking ones.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

kalkid said:


> Wow we must be getting a bad reputation. I agree with the others that most here are proponents of crates not haters of it. Mine sleeps in a crate every night and in the garage every night so I'm way more awful than you. Her door is open but as others have mentioned she actually prefers her crate. I don't plan on ever getting rid of it. Of course I understand if you have it in the house and are getting tired of it or it's in the way. I would follow the others advice and due short time periods maybe in smaller areas. Daisy has a bed that is her inside "safe" place if you will. Still takes up some room but not nearly as much and you can find pretty decent looking ones.


I _was _going to suggest draping a tablecloth over it and plopping a lamp on top and just letting him _keep_ his crate! 

Wonder what THAT would have gotten me accused of ?


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I have had the same questions with transition to without the crate. I have been trying leaving her out for slowly longer periods of time, she will do really good one day, then the next she pulls the mail down and eats it. Another time she ate part of the rug, the next part of the window ledge. Most of the things she has distroyed are in close proximity to areas where she waits for us, like the door or the window behind the bed. So I can see her getting anxiety that we are not home. Then we have a free range neighbor dog that likes to come over and I think that can be frustrating for her as well. I am hoping to wean her off it someday, but my Daisy is just over a year, so I am not so sure if she is ready.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

First of all you are a RESPONSIBLE dog owner!! Crates are a necessity and are needed on certain dogs all their life. 

As far as having issues with destroying stuff, some are just destructive when left alone because they are mad at you for leaving. That could explain why he is fine when left out while you are there. 

My advice, GET ANOTHER GOLDEN!! :rockon:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldenmomof3 said:


> First of all you are a RESPONSIBLE dog owner!! Crates are a necessity and are needed on certain dogs all their life.
> 
> As far as having issues with destroying stuff, some are just destructive when left alone because they are mad at you for leaving. That could explain why he is fine when left out while you are there.
> 
> My advice, GET ANOTHER GOLDEN!! :rockon:


 
I agree with nearly everything above with the exception of the dog being "mad". I believe that rather than mad, they are feeling insecure and frightened without their security system - Mom and/or Dad...

As for getting another Golden, that's a definate maybe. More than one dog is not for everyone.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I agree with nearly everything above with the exception of the dog being "mad". I believe that rather than mad, they are feeling insecure and frightened without their security system - Mom and/or Dad...
> 
> As for getting another Golden, that's a definate maybe. More than one dog is not for everyone.


Sorry, shouldn't have made a joke about getting another golden .... it was just a joke.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are being responsible with having a crate for him. It must make him feel secure while you are gone, so dont worry about it. Good luck in the tryouts with him


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I _was _going to suggest draping a tablecloth over it and plopping a lamp on top and just letting him _keep_ his crate!
> 
> Wonder what THAT would have gotten me accused of ?


UTTER BLASPHEMY!!!! You're going to hell and I'm sure of it.

No seriously that sounds like a good idea. A golden retriever surprise end table/night stand. I actually keep towels over Daisy's crate in the winter just to cover up the holes and keep the space a little warmer, which I'm sure is not needed considering everyday I get home from work she is laying outside in the 20 degree or less air. I actually take one and lay it on there so it covers the entrance with the gate still being opened. Now she sits there and waits for me to do it.


----------

